# Electric oven and hoods



## Daniel choi (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi I was wondering if you have electric oven under a type 1 hood. 
does the oven have to shutdown via fire suppression system?


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2020)

yes

Is it electric or gas?

Welcome


----------



## e hilton (Jul 11, 2020)

CD ... read the 8th word in his question ...


----------



## Daniel choi (Jul 11, 2020)

cda said:


> yes
> 
> Is it electric or gas?
> 
> Welcome


It’s electric and it’s the only thing under the hood


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2020)

Daniel choi said:


> It’s electric and it’s the only thing under the hood




So to clarify in my slow mind 

1. You have a type I hood?

2. The only appliance under it is an Electric oven??

3. There is a suppression system protecting this oven???


----------



## Daniel choi (Jul 11, 2020)

cda said:


> So to clarify in my slow mind
> 
> 1. You have a type I hood?
> 
> ...


Yes and I’m just wondering if the power has to shut down for the electric oven when there’s a fire.
I know it has to shutdown if there are gas appliances but we have no gas appliances under this hood.
I just never heard of an electric oven having to shut off the same way.


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 11, 2020)

cooking appliances regardless of power that produces grease-laden vapors or use solid fuels (wood charcoal) must be under a type 1 hood and the power to those appliance must shut down  at activation of the extinguishing system


----------



## e hilton (Jul 11, 2020)

Makes sense for gas and electric ... but what gets disconnected with a wood appliance?


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2020)

Daniel choi said:


> Yes and I’m just wondering if the power has to shut down for the electric oven when there’s a fire.
> I know it has to shutdown if there are gas appliances but we have no gas appliances under this hood.
> I just never heard of an electric oven having to shut off the same way.




Sorry one more time


2. The only appliance under it is an Electric oven??

3. There is a suppression system protecting this oven???



The answer to your question depends on answers to these


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Makes sense for gas and electric ... but what gets disconnected with a wood appliance?





e hilton said:


> Makes sense for gas and electric ... but what gets disconnected with a wood appliance?





They are special 

They get their own hood

And a beefed up suppression system

Plus they are already on fire


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2020)

Daniel choi said:


> Hi I was wondering if you have electric oven under a type 1 hood.
> does the oven have to shutdown via fire suppression system?




Is this a general question ? or actual install you are working on?


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 11, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Makes sense for gas and electric ... but what gets disconnected with a wood appliance?


bad grammar and punction should have phrased it the wood and charcoal also need a type 1 hood


----------



## e hilton (Jul 12, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> bad grammar and punction


Uh huh.  Well Sister Mary is going to rap your knuckles with a ruler.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2020)

IFC/IBC [904.12.2] requires all fuel and power for commercial cooking equipment under an applicable hood with automatic fire suppression system to be inner connected to disable ALL fuel and power supply to equipment under the hood upon actuation of the system. The equipment must also have a manual reset to fuel and power supplies to appliances. 

The purpose is to prevent reigniting of flammable vapor potential from the element of heat (source) in an event the extinguishing agent used in the suppression failed to extinguish the fire.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 13, 2020)

Billy "gets it" but then he usually does (smiling)


----------



## steveray (Jul 13, 2020)

Shunt trip breaker.....Just like a sprinklered elevator shaft...


----------



## Daniel choi (Jul 14, 2020)

cda said:


> Sorry one more time
> 
> 
> 2. The only appliance under it is an Electric oven??
> ...


No there is no fire suppression system connected to this hood.
So I’m wondering if that’s the case does the power have to go out for this oven?


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2020)

Daniel choi said:


> No there is no fire suppression system connected to this hood.
> So I’m wondering if that’s the case does the power have to go out for this oven?



NO

Not sure why the oven is under a Type I hood, but the answer is no.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 14, 2020)

Recommend documenting and verifying that the occupancy does not cook food that produces grease laden vapor or a fire suppression system would be required, then the answer is Yes.


----------



## steveray (Jul 14, 2020)

So it is a Type II hood constructed "similar to" a Type I?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 14, 2020)

No, depends on products of combustion produced which one you choose.


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> No, depends on products of combustion produced which one you choose.



The OP said Type I, they also said no suppression....Not possible

509.1 Where required. Commercial cooking appliances required by Section 507.2 to have a Type I hood shall be provided with an approved automatic fire suppression system
complying with the International Building Code and the International Fire Code.

If they are using a Type I hood (constructed) in a Type II required location, then suppression would not be required, but I would document that it is no longer Type I....

This would be the IBC section for the interlock or shunt:

[F] 904.3.3 System interlocking. Automatic equipment
interlocks with fuel shutoffs, ventilation controls, door
closers, window shutters, conveyor openings, smoke and
heat vents and other features necessary for proper operation
of the fire-extinguishing system shall be provided as
required by the design and installation standard utilized for
the hazard.

And then you would go to the standard for the suppression system used...


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

steveray said:


> The OP said Type I, they also said no suppression....Not possible
> 
> 509.1 Where required. Commercial cooking appliances required by Section 507.2 to have a Type I hood shall be provided with an approved automatic fire suppression system
> complying with the International Building Code and the International Fire Code.
> ...




The OP said Type I, they also said no suppression....Not possible

yes it is, guy walks into the vent a hood store,

Salesman says I got this 2021 model Type II hood for $6000

But over here in the scratch and dent aisle I have a 2020 Type I hood for $ 5000

So which do you want??

You can put an oven under a Type I hood and that be the only appliance. Because the appliance does not require suppression, the hood odes not require suppression, and  still takes all the hot air out, just a few extra bells and whistles.



OR, you put a deep fat fryer and an oven under the same Type I hood, it is still a Type I hood, even though there is an oven under it.


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2020)

But then it is not a Type I hood...Technically...Like calling a double sided 5/8 wall a rated wall but it stops at the drop ceiling...


----------



## mark handler (Jul 15, 2020)

steveray said:


> So it is a Type II hood constructed "similar to" a Type I?


*Yes they are similar
Type 1 hoods* are designed to be used with appliances that produce greasy by- products and smoke created while cooking.  Type 1 hoods primarily deal with the removal of grease particles from the air they are often referred to as Grease Hoods. Type 1 hoods are often located above deep fryers, cook tops, open-flame stoves, conveyor-pizza ovens, char broilers, and more – basically kitchen equipment that are used to cook greasy foods. Because of the grease and grease by-products that are captured by the Type 1 hoods it is suggested to perform more regular cleanings on the types of hoods to help prevent damage and fire risks that can occur due to grease build up.

*Type 2 Hoods *focus on other types of kitchen appliances and equipment that don’t have to pertain directly to cooking. This type of equipment includes dishwashers, ovens, pasta cookers, and other equipment that doesn’t produce any smoke or grease that would need to be extracted. Since Type 2 hoods particularly deal with the removal of heat and steam from the air they are often referred to as Condensate Hoods and Heat Hoods. The Type 2 Condensate Hood is designed with a full perimeter gutter and drain to capture the condensation from steam that is exhausted. These types of hoods are used to clear the air from excess heat and moisture and help to create a more comfortable work environment.


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2020)

Got that Mark, I just refuse to call it Type I without suppression as it does not meet IMC 509.1..It's a above and beyond Type II at best...


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

My other mantra 

a Type I hood can be a Type II hood,   But a Type II hood cannot be a Type I hood,

Repeat as needed


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 15, 2020)

I seen fryers, stoves and grilles and ovens under the long same type 1 without the suppression system over just the oven The power to the oven does not shut down at activation of the extinguishing system. I always thought this was OK but not sure.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> I seen fryers, stoves and grilles and ovens under the long same type 1 without the suppression system over just the oven The power to the oven does not shut down at activation of the extinguishing system. I always thought this was OK but not sure.




Supposed to shut down


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 15, 2020)

cda said:


> Supposed to shut down



So you are saying even if the oven isn't required to be under a type 1 hood it still needs to shut down?


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> So you are saying even if the oven isn't required to be under a type 1 hood it still needs to shut down?



No only if under a Type I hood with fire protection


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 15, 2020)

The difference between a Type I and a Type II is the materials they are constructed with first,
then the type of the cooking appliances installed under that hood will determine if a suppression system is required.

507.2.3 Type I materials.
Type I hoods shall be constructed of steel having a minimum thickness of 0.0466 inch (1.181 mm)(No. 18 gage) or stainless steel not less than 0.0335 inch [0.8525 mm (No. 20 MSG)] in thickness.

507.3.1 Type II hood materials.
Type II hoods shall be constructed of steel having a minimum thickness of 0.0296 inch (0.7534 mm) (No. 22 gage) or stainless steel not less than 0.0220 inch (0.5550 mm) (No. 24 gage) in thickness, copper sheets weighing not less than 24 ounces per square foot (7.3 kg/m2) or of other approved material and gage.

507.2 Type I hoods.
Type I hoods shall be installed where cooking appliances produce grease or smoke as a result of the cooking process. Type I hoods shall be installed over medium-duty, heavy-duty and extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances.
EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances are those utilizing
open flame combustion of solid fuel at any time.

HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Heavy-duty cooking appliances include electric under-fired broilers, electric chain (conveyor) broilers, gas under-fired broilers, gas chain (conveyor) broilers, gas open-burner ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas wok ranges, smokers, smoker ovens, and electric and gas over-fired (upright) broilers and salamanders.

MEDIUM-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Mediumduty cooking appliances include electric discrete element ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas hot-top ranges, electric and gas griddles, electric and gas double-sided griddles, electric and gas fryers (including open deep fat fryers, donut fryers, kettle fryers and pressure fryers), electric and gas conveyor pizza ovens, electric and gas tilting skillets (braising pans) and electric and gas rotisseries.

What type of oven is it? A rotisserie, a smoker oven and a pizza conveyor oven will require a suppression system and a type I constructed hood.
All others would not require a suppression system and therefore the shunt would not be required


----------



## steveray (Jul 16, 2020)

Correct...It can be "constructed as" a Type I hood, and not have suppression if it is not required to be a Type I hood. That is what I would document it as. A medium duty oven regardless of process and grease or smoke (unless it meets the below exception) gets a Type I hood with suppression as required by 2015 IMC 507.2 and 509.1....

Exception: A Type I hood shall not be required for an
electric cooking appliance where an approved testing
agency provides documentation that the appliance effluent
contains 5 mg/m3 or less of grease when tested at an
exhaust flow rate of 500 cfm (0.236 m3/s) in accordance
with UL 710B.


----------



## jessicabraham (Nov 6, 2020)

Are these are good electric oven and hoods?? Because I really need a good electric oven as I was looking for one for the past some days.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2020)

They are good if listed


----------



## jessicabraham (Nov 9, 2020)

Electric pots and pans are very important for cooking. Good pans and pots are very useful for good food.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2020)

steveray said:


> But then it is not a Type I hood...Technically...Like calling a double sided 5/8 wall a rated wall but it stops at the drop ceiling...


Don't any of you cook? Ever see baked goods ignite?


----------

